#  Krankenpflege >   Ärger mit Pflegedienst >

## konni32

Hallo, wer hat auch schon Ärger betreffs Berechnung nicht erbrachter Leistungen vom ambulanten Pflegedienst gehabt. An wen kann man sich wenden? Bei der Pflegekasse sagt man, dass sie sich nicht berechtigt sind sich einzuschalten und man mit dem Pflegedienst dies allein klären muss. Aber was, wenn dieser sich Stur stellt. Zumindest werden wir einen neuen Pflegedienst beauftragen. Aber was macht man nun wegen den Berechnungen?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was habt ihr den per Vertrag vereinbart was gemacht werden soll?
Was wurde darüber hinaus berechnet?
Habt ihr einen Nachweis ds die berechneten Leistungen NICHT gemacht wurden? 
Wie in solchen Fällen immer, sofort damit zum Anwalt, spart jede Menge Nerven!

----------


## konni32

Im Vertrag stehen die Katheterisierung (über Krankenkasse) und Hilfe bei Ausscheidung (über Pflegekasse). Es musste 2 mal das Bettlaken gewechselt werden, dafür berechnet man "Vollständiges Ab- und Beziehen des Bettes" (dies ist auch okay), aber zusätzlich berechnet man noch 2 x kleine Toilette, obwohl die Teilwaschung über das Kathetern läuft und vor dem Wechsel dies gemacht wurde. Dann musste wegen einem Fehler einer Schwester zusätzlich eine geholt werden, da die anwesende sich dies nicht traute, dafür wurden dann auch noch 2 zusätzliche Leistungen berechnet. 4 x zeichnete man auch noch "kleine Toilette" ab, obwohl nichts dergleichen gemacht wurde. 
Wie soll man dies denn nachweisen?

----------


## wheelchairpower

Müsst ihr den PD zahlen oder wird er bezahlt? 
Hier könnt ihr ein eigenes Protokoll führen http://medizinrecht.capcom.de/Pflegeprotokoll.pdf   

> *Wie der Pflegedienst seine Leistung berechnet*  
> Die Abrechnung von Pflegeleistungen erfolgt nach einem Verfahren, das die Spitzenverbände der Pflegekassen auf der Länderebene mit den Pflegediensten vereinbart haben. Abgerechnet werden nicht mehr Einzelleistungen oder der Zeitaufwand nach Stunden, sondern zusammengehörige Pflegehandlungen, die zu einem Leistungskomplex gebündelt sind. So beinhaltet z. B. der Leistungskomplex "Erweiterte kleine Morgentoilette" die Hilfe beim Aufsuchen oder Verlassen des Bettes, das An-/Auskleiden, Hilfe beim Waschen, Mund und Zahnpflege, sowie das Kämmen. Insgesamt gibt es eine Vielzahl solcher Leistungsmodule, die Pflegebedürftige sich individuell zusammenstellen können. Die gewählten Leistungskomplexe werden dann mit der Pflegekasse abgerechnet.  
> Quelle: http://www.vitanet.de/rundumsalter/p...ege/abrechnung

----------


## konni32

Der Pflegedienst rechnet mit der Pflegekasse ab. Die Leistungsmodule sind uns alle bekannt. Aber nicht ein einziger Punkt daraus wurde gemacht. Die Pflegekasse greift aber nicht ein. Ein Wechsel zu einem anderen ambulanten Dienst ist zumindest die Konsequenz aus dem ganzen Ärger. Wenn zusätzliche Leistungen erbracht werden, ist es okay, wenn man sie berechnet, aber nicht einfach mal probieren, ob es der Kunde merkt. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele es gar nicht mitbekommen oder sich nicht wehren. Nur ist es ärgerlich, wenn man wieder kämpfen muss. Als ob man nicht schon genug Probleme hat. Es müsste eine Schiedsstelle geben, an die man sich wenden kann und so nicht erst zum Anwalt rennen muss.

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Konni,ja da kann ich auch ein Wort mit reden.Meine Mutti hatte die Pflst.1,das Geld hat natürlich für die Pflege die sie brauchte nicht gereicht .Also zahlten wir zu.Die sollten alle 2 Tage die Mutti Duschen und wenn ich nicht mal eine Kontrolle gemacht hätte wäre das nicht geschehen aus "Zeitmangel".Da ich ja selber im Beruf der Altenpflege war,habe ich mich natürlich sehr lautstark beschwert und siehe da es ging.Nun haben meine Schwester und ich immer Kontrollen durchgeführt und Mutti hat natürlich auch was gesagt wenn mal aus dem Duschen eine kleine Körperpflege wurde.Leider hatte sich der Gesundheitszustand der massen schnell verschlechtert,und Mutti musste in ein Heim.Die Kosten aber vom Ambulanten Dienst waren für die Leistung zu hoch.
Ich wünsche euch noch alles gute und bleibe am Ball.Lg. Sylvi

----------


## günni

auch deshalb 
machen wir alles (noch?) selbst und privat...d.h. meine fau "betüdelt" mich...bin ja "sogar" in stufe 3 (wurde erst kürzlich erneut überprüft und in 2012 erneut) 
nehme nur die 3-monatigen vorgeschriebenen überprüfungsbesuche in anspruch! 
günni

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo Konni, 
mal ehrlich, da die Kosten von der Pflegekasse übernommen werden und denen es auch wurscht zu sein scheint, was sie zahlen und ob die Leistungen erbracht wurden, würde ich mich darüber nicht aufregen. Anders wäre es, wenn ihr diese Leistungen bezahlen müsstet oder dazu gezahlt werden muss, weil das Pflegegeld nicht ausreicht. 
Wenn ihr mit der Rechnung nicht zufrieden seid, dann unterschreibt sie zum Ende des Monats nicht. Ohne Unterschrift, kann die Rechnung nicht an die Pflegekasse verschickt werden. 
Du könntest dich auch an einen Pflegestützpunkt wenden. Wo oder ob es in deiner Umgebung einen solchen gibt, erfährst du hier.

----------


## konni32

Dankeschön für Eure Postings!  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Anscheinend kann man nicht allzuviel ändern ... 
Die Gleichgültigkeit der Pflegekassen bei Meldungen von falschen Abrechnungen und die Dreistigkeit mancher Pflegedienste machen unteranderem auch unser Gesundheitssystem zunichte. 
LG Konni32

----------


## Bienchen

Hi Konni, 
ich arbeite mittlerweile seit 4 jahren in einem pflegedienst. Leider gibt es viele schwarze Schafe auf diesem gebiet. Mittlerweile schiessen leider gottes auch sehr viele kleinere private Pflegedienste aus dem Boden. Welcher Pflegedienst betreut denn deine Mutter? Ein Wohlfahrtsverband oder ein Privater?? Welche Pflegestufe hat sie und welche leistungen erhält sie :Huh?:  Sprich eine Tgl. Wäsche? usw. 
Müsste mal schauen ob ich noch Unterlagen zu diesem Thema habe, sprich Beweispflicht usw. Bei Bedarf könnte ich dir diese zukommen lassen.  
lg Bienchen

----------

